# ligure: Ancoeu sun aneto au ma



## KCTrinca

Hello,

I have been observing and learning from previous threads since joining and have now had the need to introduce a new thread...

I do not have a clue as to how to translate the following message:

Ancoeu sun aneto au ma, gh'ea-n cado da moui e pin de gente...Mi pensavu a ti e me sun bagnetu...

I thank you in advance for any assistance you are able to provide.

Grazie,

Kimberly


----------



## DAH

Welcome, welcome.....no strangers here.
Is what you've written a phonetic attempt of Italian?  Even still, I can only pick out a couple of words.


----------



## KCTrinca

Yes, I believe it is Italian...


----------



## Isapaola

KCTrinca said:
			
		

> Ancoeu sun aneto au ma, gh'ea-n cado da moui e pin de gente...Mi pensavu a ti e me sun bagnetu...



Kimberly
E' genovese. Oggi sono andato al mare, c'era un caldo da morire ed era pieno di gente...Pensavo a te e mi sono bagnato (che può significare ho fatto il bagno,........o altro)
I hope it helps


----------



## TimeHP

> Ancoeu sun aneto au ma, gh'ea-n cado da moui e pin de gente...Mi pensavu a ti e me sun bagnetu...


 
E' dialetto ligure 

_Oggi sono andato al mare, c'era un caldo da morire e un sacco di gente... Io pensavo a te e ho fatto il bagno..._

_Today I went to the seaside. It was hot and crowded... I kept on thinking to you and I bathed..._

Ciao


Scusa Isapaola. Ci siamo incrociate...


----------



## KCTrinca

This makes perfect sense...grazie!


----------



## TimeHP

Un'ultima cosa. 
Non ho mai sentito dire _bagnetu._ 
A me risulta _bagnou._

Ciao


----------



## KCTrinca

Ciao TimeHp,

I do not understand your words...I am sorry!  Yes, the person who wrote the original words is from Liguria.  Is it possible to assist me in English?  

Grazie,

Kimberly


----------



## TimeHP

Of course, sorry.
What I meant is that I never heard the word 'bagnetu'. Where I live the word is 'bagnou'. It may depend from the fact that the Ligurian dialect has got some varieties...
Ciao


----------



## KCTrinca

Thank you very much.  I appreciate your help!

Kimberly


----------



## danieleferrari

Sarebbe genovese? A me (spezzino) risulta un po' criptico.


----------

